
Skynet, a decentralized CDN and file sharing platform - zherbert
https://blog.sia.tech/skynet-bdf0209d6d34
======
beedrillzzzzz
Truly remarkable result from the Sia core team after 5+ years of work!

It will be really interesting to see how the whole JAMStack "static is the new
dynamic" movement (NextJS, Gatsby), and the immutable deploy URL pattern can
benefit from being built on top of something like this![1]

[1] [https://rauchg.com/2020/2019-in-review](https://rauchg.com/2020/2019-in-
review)

------
yupyup54133
This could really be game-changing. Even just static java-script apps hosted
on Skynet that can then upload data to Skynet is an interesting use. What
would really be cool is if a browser implements the Skynet-Portal step so that
the `sia://` call could just be baked into HTML pages instead of being
proxied.

------
sachy
Amazing work from the Sia team, this is a serious game changer to the
blockchain/crypto space. Once the word spreads this will be huge. Congrats
Sia.

------
inbale
Skynet is one of the biggest innovations of the last 20 years! Congratulations
to the sia hard-working team. Sia blockchain is the future.

